# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Ushtrime per muskulaturen e fytyres dhe te qafes dhe te gjoksit.

## Mina

Per te kompaktesuar muskujt e fytyres dhe te qafes, mund te ushtroheni vete, mjafton te jeni te predispozuar. Per rrudhat anash gojes qe jane ne forme gjysem rrethi, mund te fryni faqet ne maksimum duke percjelle ajrin here tek njera dhe here tek tjetra! Per pjesen nen mjeker, harkohet gjuha brenda gojes dhe shtyn me force pjesen e poshtme te nofulles. Per muskujt anesore te qafes duhet te shqiptohet germa X me force derisa sa te ndihet levizja e muskujve. Per muskujt e pjeses se perparme te qafes duhet shqiptuar germa Y derisa te bindeni qe ky ushtrim funksionon mire! Per muskulaturen e gjoksit mund te merrni 2 shishe plastike, te mbushura me uje(n.q.s. nuk keni mjete te tjera gjimnastikore), ne te dyja duart dhe ne pozicion shtrire, krahet te shtrire plotesisht levizin derisa te afrohen me njera - tjetren. Krahet gjate levizjes qe kryejne nuk duhet te perkulen por qendrojne plotesisht te tendosur. Ky ushtrim perseritet disa here. 
Te gjitha ushtrimet duhet te kryhen gradualisht dhe me perpikmeri.

----------


## Inteligjentja

Mbaj mend qe kam lexuar kur kam qene me e vogel tek Femra Moderne qe po te besh rreth 15 minuta ne dite ngerdheshje ke per tu plakur me pak. Edhe muskujt e fytyres ctendosen dhe nje fare stresi e heq thjesht duke bere kete lloj "fiskulture". VEtem sigurohuni qe te jeni vetem se do lini nam neper punra dhe shkollra.

----------


## Viola.V

Mina kam nje interes te madhe ne temat rreth mjekesise dhe keshillave praktike qe ke hapur. 

Cfare maske organike do bente mire per fytyren ?

----------

